

Ask HN: What's your Google+ Account - ZephyrP

Of course theres some very interesting people on HN who might have Google+ accounts, I'd be interested in following some fellow hackers and I'd think others would be too. To that end, post your account!<p>Self: https://plus.google.com/105503159085383028265/posts
======
luu
Here's the google doc from the other thread, which has an aggregated list of
all the emails in there: <http://bit.ly/ktOYnj>

Anyway, mine's <https://plus.google.com/108579573899435547873/>

------
js4all
<https://plus.google.com/104295594194021811139/posts>

I have not yet been invited on G+, but interestingly the link seems to work.

------
TrueSatan
Please see this earlier article...many of us have got together already
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=2722742>

~~~
ZephyrP
Would love to but this redirects to this very page!

------
walru
Sounds like a splendid idea.

<https://plus.google.com/106651712615283153604/posts>

------
antihero
<https://plus.google.com/102021670972797895172/>

Though you don't know me that well.

------
maxwin
<https://plus.google.com/102192676881340889110/posts>

------
sandipagr
<https://plus.google.com/104525582399824348398/posts>

------
karlzt
<https://plus.google.com/115440827534646207947/posts>

------
profitbaron
There's a thread about this here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2717503>

But mine's <https://plus.google.com/103751700830951345605/>

------
d3x
<https://plus.google.com/101691699586696356555/posts>

